# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  مسند الفردوس للديلمي " النسخة المسندة " ( للتحميل )

## محمد السالم

مسند الفردوس للديلمي مع تعليقات للحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله 
هذا هو القسم الأول من الجزء الأول 
http://www.mediafire.com/?3zyymt3dbxb

وسوف يأتي القسم الثاني قريبا نظرا لبطء التحميل للموقع

----------


## محمد السالم

القسم الثاني من الجزء الأول من مسند الفردوس 

http://www.mediafire.com/?6fvwsye21x1

----------


## محمد السالم

وهذا هو القسم الثالث والأخير من الجزء الأول 

http://www.mediafire.com/?9n324zyzljb

ويأتي إن شاء الله الجزء الثاني من مسند الفردوس

----------


## محمد السالم

الجزء الثاني من مسند الفردوس 

http://www.mediafire.com/?3bfh3yubztu

----------


## الفاروق

جزاكم الله خيرا ، ونفع بكم .

----------


## محمد السالم

الفاضل والمكرك الأخ الفاروق وأنت جزاك الله خيرا 

وإليكم الجزء الثالث والأخير مما هو عندي 

http://www.mediafire.com/?9r2xa7bxaiu

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله

ما شاء الله.
أحسن الله إليكم، ونفع بكم، وبارك فيكم.

وهذا الكتاب -كما في الطرة- هو (زهر الفردوس) لابن حجر.

واصل وصلك الله بأفضاله.

----------


## محمد السالم

هذا منتهى ما عندي من الكتاب ، وبه يكون الختام . 

ولا أدري هل له نسخ أخرى أم لا .

----------


## عبدالرحمن

جزاكم الله خيرا 
واصل وصلك الله بالجنة ان شاء الله

----------


## لطفي بن محمد الزغير

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء .

----------


## علي أبو الحسن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله خيرا أخي محمد

----------


## محمد زياد التكلة

هل هو المسند الأصل، أم زهر الفردوس لابن حجر؟
فإن كان الثاني فهل هو لكامل الكتاب، أم المجلد الأول منه الذي في الأزهرية؟

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله

الكتاب: (زهر الفردوس)، ويسمى (الغرائب الملتقطة من مسند الفردوس)، لابن حجر.
وهو الذي ينقل فيه ابن حجر أسانيد الديلمي، ومرَّ بي نقلٌ واحد لإسنادٍ في أفراد الدارقطني.
ورفع الأخ الكريم محمد السالم الجزء الأول والثاني والرابع من الكتاب، فلعل ما لم يكن عنده: الثالث (الذي يبدأ بحرف القاف)، وليته يحاول الحصول عليه لإتمام الكتاب. وكذا؛ فليس في نهاية ما رفعه -أحسن الله إليه- من الجزء الرابع ما يشير إلى نهاية الكتاب.
والنسخة منقولة من نسخةٍ بخط مؤلفه الحافظ ابن حجر، كما ذكر الناسخ في آخر الجزء الثاني.

وإن كنتم تقصدون بالجزء الذي في الأزهرية: (تسديد القوس)، فذاك مختصر محذوف الأسانيد.

----------


## محمد السالم

الإخوة الفضلاء 

ما رفعته إليكم هو كل ما عندي من المسند الذي حصلت عليه منذ 10 سنوات تقريبا ، وربما يوجد نقص أو خلل في الترقيم ، فلا أذكر الآن السبب في هذا الخلل أو النقص لبعد العهد . 

  وأصل هذه النسخة من مكتبة الشيخ حماد الأنصاري رحمه الله ، ولا أدري هل يوجد شيء من الكتاب لم أحصل عليه أم لا ، ولا أدري شيئا عن نسخ الكتاب أيضا . 

حفظكم الله

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله

بارك الله فيكم.
الصور من (109) إلى (157) في الجزء الثاني= كلها مكررة لصفحة واحدة.

----------


## فريد المغربي

جزاك الله خيرا يا محمد سالم ، وأجزل ثوابك ، فحديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حق لكل مسلم، فأرجو من لديه مخطوطات في هذا الشأن أن لا يبخل بها ، إذ ينبغي تنزيه هذه العلوم السماوية عن الأغراض الدنيوية .

----------


## محمد السالم

إليك يا أخي الجزء الناقص من الجزء الثاني 

http://www.mediafire.com/?c9ymflzwyid

----------


## علي أبو الحسن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا أخي محمد

----------


## أحمد بن سالم المصري

جزاكم الله خيراً ، وبارك فيكم .

ونود من أحد الأفاضل أن يرفعه على موقع أرشيف .

----------


## عباس إبراهيمي

بارك فيك أخي الكريم على جهدك الطيب.

----------


## عبد الله الدكالي

جزاك الله خيرا، ومتعك بالصحة والعافية.

----------


## ابن دقيق العيد

مسند فردوس الأخبار  ألفه صاحبه شيرويه الديلمي محذوف الأسانيد وذلك تسهيلا للطلاب على حفظه,ولِمَا أصبحت عادة أهل زمانه كما قال :لا يهتمون بالإسناد,ولأن معظم أحاديثه هي معروفة مدونة في دواوين الإسلام .هذا ماتعذر به ابنه في آخر كتاب مسند الفردوس ,لكن ابنه لما جاء من بعده ورأى بعض الناس يطعنون في المسند لأنه محذوف الأسانيد ,وصل أسانيد كتاب والده مما وقع له من مسموعاته وهي عشرون كتابا ذكرها في آخر الكتاب وذكر أسانيده الى مؤلفيها وخرج كل حديث بالرمز إلى ذلك الكتاب,وترك الكتاب محذوف الإسناد واكتفى بالرمز عند كل حديث  فإذا أردت أن تعرف إسناد أي حديث فخد الرمز ثم خد إسناد الابن إلى ذلك الكتاب ثم خد إسناد صاحب الكتاب يقع لك الحديث مسندا.(وأكثر هذه الكتب معروف ومطبوع إلا كتبا يسيرة ذكرها 
- كتاب الثواب لأبي الشيخ الأصبهاني
-كتاب السنن للحلواني
-كتاب مكارم الأخلاق لابن لال 
هذا خلاصة بحث وتنقيب طويل عن النسخة المسندة من كتاب فردوس الأخبار,فخده وتيقنه فليس ثمت غيره.

----------


## محب الصالحين

جزاكم الله خيرا على إفاداتكم جميعا

----------


## السيوطى

هذه الروابط لاتعمل لأن موقع التحميل فيه شى فهو يبدأ فى التحميل حتى يصل الى 99% ثم يتعطل أرجو الأ
فادة وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## ابن دقيق العيد

> هذه الروابط لاتعمل لأن موقع التحميل فيه شى فهو يبدأ فى التحميل حتى يصل الى 99% ثم يتعطل أرجو الأ
> فادة وجزاكم الله خيرا


أوافق الأخ على ما ذكره وأرجو من الأخوة الكرام أن يفيدونا بروابط جيدة.
جزاكم الله كل خير.

----------


## عبدالرحمن

> أوافق الأخ على ما ذكره وأرجو من الأخوة الكرام أن يفيدونا بروابط جيدة.
> جزاكم الله كل خير.


حدث برنامج التحميل الذي لديكم وان شاء الله سوف تحملوا بنجاح.

----------


## ابن دقيق العيد

> حدث برنامج التحميل الذي لديكم وان شاء الله سوف تحملوا بنجاح.


أخي الفاضل عبد الرحمان برنامج التحميل الذي عندي حديث وهو داولند مناجر ,ولكن رابط تحميل المخطوط ميديافير يصل التحميل فيه الى 99.99 بالمائة ثم يتعطل واذا حاولت الاعادة تخرج لك رسالة تفيد ان الملف معطا او المسار الملقم لايعمل ثم يغلق الملف,فلو حاولتم جزاكم الله خيرا أن ترفعوه على رابط آخر كأرشيف أو نحوه تكونا مأجورين ان شاء الله ,وجزاكم الله كل خير على إفاداتكم لاخوانكم

----------


## ابن دقيق العيد

وفي كتاب المداوي لعلل الجامع الصغير وشرحي المناوي لأبي الفيض أحمد الغماري  رحمه الله نقول كثيرة من مسند الفردوس مسندة وبها إحالات على الجزء والصفحة ورقم الحديث ؟ فلا أدري من أي مصدر نقلها؟وعادته إذا نقل من كتب الشراح يذكر النص ولا يذكر المصدر ,فيقول مثلا رواه قاسم بن أصبغ ويذكر لك السند فتظن أنه وقف عليه وليس كذلك وإنما نقله من كتب ابن عبد البر كالتمهيد أو الاستذكار,فأظن أنه ينقل من كتب بعض الشراح في إحالاته على مسند الفردوس؟
والشيخ الألباني رحمه الله ينقل من زهر الفردوس لابن حجر في إحالاته على أسانيد مسند الفردوس للديلمي,صرح بذلك في أماكن من كتبه.
فهل من زيادة فائدة في الموضوع؟

----------


## السيوطى

نعم يا أخى الفاضل العيب ليس من البرنامج بل هو من الموقع

----------


## ابن دقيق العيد

أخي السيوطي ,الروابط تعمل ولكن الحل في تعديل برنامج انترناتر داولند مناجر ,قف على هذا الرابط فإنه ينفعك فقد جربته واشتغل معي التحميل100%
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=139119

----------


## جمال الجزائري

> مسند الفردوس للديلمي مع تعليقات للحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله 
> هذا هو القسم الأول من الجزء الأول 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?3zyymt3dbxb
> وسوف يأتي القسم الثاني قريبا نظرا لبطء التحميل للموقع


بارك الله فيكم

روابط أخرى لهذا الجزء لتسهيل التحميل على الإخوة :

http://bluehost.to/dl=yx7kc43a9
أو
http://www.simpleupload.net/download/347715/1.rar.html
أو
http://rapidshare.com/files/119699396/1.rar.html

----------


## جمال الجزائري

> القسم الثاني من الجزء الأول من مسند الفردوس 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?6fvwsye21x1


روابط أخرى :

http://bluehost.to/dl=zsNwAai3d
أو
http://www.simpleupload.net/download/347716/2.rar.html
أو
http://rapidshare.com/files/119700077/2.rar.html

----------


## جمال الجزائري

> وهذا هو القسم الثالث والأخير من الجزء الأول 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?9n324zyzljb
> ويأتي إن شاء الله الجزء الثاني من مسند الفردوس


روابط أخرى :

http://bluehost.to/dl=iRcBmyCLF
أو
http://www.simpleupload.net/download/347717/3.rar.html
أو
http://rapidshare.com/files/119701339/3.rar.html

----------


## جمال الجزائري

> الجزء الثاني من مسند الفردوس 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?3bfh3yubztu


روابط أخرى :

http://bluehost.to/dl=25pSFaUXA
أو
http://www.simpleupload.net/download...dws-2.rar.html
أو
http://rapidshare.com/files/11970246...dws_2.rar.html

----------


## جمال الجزائري

> الفاضل والمكرك الأخ الفاروق وأنت جزاك الله خيرا 
> وإليكم الجزء الثالث والأخير مما هو عندي 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?9r2xa7bxaiu


روابط أخرى :

http://bluehost.to/dl=S8uhKBNef
أو
http://www.simpleupload.net/download...oos-3.rar.html
أو
http://rapidshare.com/files/11970343...oos_3.rar.html

----------


## جمال الجزائري

> إليك يا أخي الجزء الناقص من الجزء الثاني 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?c9ymflzwyid


روابط أخرى :

http://bluehost.to/dl=fHjbeMgAn
أو
http://www.simpleupload.net/download...----2.rar.html
أو
http://rapidshare.com/files/11970398...____2.rar.html

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا ، ونفع بكم .

----------


## سعيد السنارى

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء .

----------


## السيوطى

أين روابطك البسيطة يا شيخ جمال

----------


## السيوطى

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم قد تم تحميل الكتاب والحمد لله

----------


## أبو رقية الذهبي

جزى الله خيرا أخانا &#171;السالم&#187; -حفظه الله-، على جوده وكرمه -النادر في هذه الأيام!-؛ فكثير -إلا من رحم الله- ممن مَنَّ الله عليهم بالحصول على شيء من تراث أمتنا؛ يبخلون به على إخوانهم؛ فيؤديهم فعلهم ذلك إلى &#171;كتم العلم&#187;!، وما علموا أنهم سيلجمون به يوم القيامة!؛ فاللهم زد أخانا &#171;السالم&#187; من فضلك، وأفض عليه الكثير من خيرك، ولا تُلجأه إلى  أحد غيرك. 
وكذلك جزى الله أخانا &#171;الجزائري&#187; خيرًا؛ فلولاه لما استطعنا تنزيل المخطوط؛ فاللهم بارك فيه، وفي أهله، ووقته.

سؤال: هل من سبيل إلى نسخة ((مطبوعة)) ؟!! أسعفونا بها إن كانت موجودة لديكم؛ بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## بو خالد

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## بو خالد

بعد تحميل النسخة وجدت أنها مخطوط
فهل هو مطبوع أم لا؟
وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## عبد الله الحربي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
"زهر الفردوس"، لابن حجر، قد حقه عدد من طلاب كلية الحديث، في الجامعة الإسلامية، بالمدينة النبوية، في رسائل ماجيستير، وستُناقش إحداها يوم الأحد القادم (21، جمادى الثانية، 14230هـ)، وتناقش آخر رسالة منها يوم الثلاثاء القادم (23، جمادى الثانية، 1430هـ)، كلتاهما في قاعة الوحدة الأولى، في الساعة الثامنة والنصف صباحا، إن شاء الله.
وستطبع بعد المناقشة إن شاء الله.
فمن كان لديه من أهل دور النشر رغبة في طباعتها، فليتصل بالإخوة في الجامعة، عن طريق كلية الحديث الشريف.
معلومات عن الكتاب:
من البداية إلى آخر باب الفاء موجود بخط المؤلف (ابن حجر رحمه الله)،
وما بعده من نسخة المؤلف مفقود، موجود في نسخة يني جامع، ودار الكتب المصرية، من أول الكتاب إلى آخر الكتاب،
إلا المجلد الثالث منه، فمفقود. نسأل الله أن ييسر لنا الوقوف عليه.

----------


## ابن العيد

إنه لبشارة ! 

بارك الله فيك يا أخي على هذا الخبر
أرجو أن يكون العمل جيدا ومفيداً 

وهل كانت نسخة مكتبة بيرجهندا الواقعة بقرب مدينة حيدرآباد السندموجودة لدى المحققين؟ فكانت نسخته بخط السخاوي فيماأتذكر وعليها خط الحافظ نفسه موجودة لديهم !
وينبغي ان يرفع الخبر إلى موقع 
مول الكتاب العربي

http://www.3lsooot.com/booksmall/basket.php

فهناك كثيرون من اصحاب المطابع والراغبين في طباعة الكتب وكثير غيره

----------


## حسام الأزهري

يرجى النظر في الرابط :
http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=4130

----------


## أبو محمد الإفريقي

> وهل كانت نسخة مكتبة بيرجهندا الواقعة بقرب مدينة حيدرآباد السندموجودة لدى المحققين؟ فكانت نسخته بخط السخاوي فيماأتذكر وعليها خط الحافظ نفسه موجودة لديهم !


السلام عليكم

هذه المخطوطة نسخة من كتاب تسديد القوس حسب ما أعرف وليس لزهر الفردوس

----------


## شتا العربي

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم وأورثكم الفردوس الأعلى



> الجزء الثاني من مسند الفردوس 
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?3bfh3yubztu


جميع روابط هذا الجزء لا تعمل
هلا تكرم بعض الأفاضل بإعادة رفعه 
وجزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم وأورثكم الفردوس الأعلى

----------


## الأثرى المصرى

هل يمكن رفعه على رابط واحد
وجزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## مجد الدين السلفى

جزاكم الله خيرًا
وأرجو من إخواني إصلاح روابط الجزء الثاني من المخطوط

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## ابو عبد الاله المسعودي

> الجزء الثاني من مسند الفردوس 
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?3bfh3yubztu






> روابط أخرى :
> 
> 
> http://bluehost.to/dl=25psfauxa
> أو
> http://www.simpleupload.net/download...dws-2.rar.html
> أو 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/11970246...dws_2.rar.html


روابط الجزء الثاني معطلة .. بارك الله فيمن يعيد رفعه وجزاه الله خيرا.

----------


## ابو عبد الاله المسعودي

للرفع بارك الله فيكم 
هل من مشرف كريم يعيد لنا رفعه ؟؟

----------


## أحمد السكندرى

http://www.4shared.com/file/S0zvVG3e/___.html

----------


## ابو عبد الاله المسعودي

بارك الله فيك أخـي أحمد السكندري
وجزاك عني كل الخير
وقاك الله من كل سوء ورعاك بحفظه وأدام عليك نعمه
اللهم اغفر لأخي السكندري ما تقدم من ذنبه و ما تأخر
اللهم اغفر لوالديه وبارك له فيهما.. وأصلح ذريته وبارك له فيها
اللهم يسر له أسباب مغفرتك وقرّبه من الجنة حتى يدخلها
اللهم باعد بينه وبين النّار كما باعدت بين الأرض والسماء
اللهم ارزقه رزقا حلالا طيبا واكفه مؤنته في الدنيا
اللهم كما أعانني في تحميل زهر الفردوس.. فأعنه ووفقه حتى يدخل جنة الفردوس.

----------


## الناقد السلفي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخي السكندري جزاك الله خيرا أتمنى أن ترفع البقية فالروابط عندي لا تعمل إلا ما رفعته أنت على الأرشيف أو من يرفعه لله عليه وبارك الله فيه

----------


## محمد هادي عبدالله

اريد تخريج هذا الحديث «الْمَرْأَةُ الْحَائِضُ الَّتِي تُهِلُّ بِحَجٍّ أَوْ عُمْرَةٍ تُهِلُّ بِحَجَّتِهَا، أَوْ بِعُمْرَتِهَا إِذَا أَرَادَتْ، وَلَكِنْ لا تَطُوفُ بِالْبَيْتِ، وَلا بَيْنَ الصَّفَا وَالْمَرْوَةِ حَتَّى تَطَّهَّرَ، وَتَشْهَدَ الْمَنَاسِكَ كُلَّهَا مَعَ النَّاسِ غَيْرَ أَنَّهَا لا تَطُوفُ بِالْبَيْتِ، وَلا بَيْنَ الصَّفَا وَالْمَرْوَةِ، وَلا تَقْرَبُ الْمَسْجِدَ، وَلا تُحِلُّ حَتَّى تَطُوفَ بِالْبَيْتِ وَبَيْنَ الصَّفَا وَالْمَرْوَةِ»

----------


## حمدان السهلي

> اريد تخريج هذا الحديث «الْمَرْأَةُ الْحَائِضُ الَّتِي تُهِلُّ بِحَجٍّ أَوْ عُمْرَةٍ تُهِلُّ بِحَجَّتِهَا، أَوْ بِعُمْرَتِهَا إِذَا أَرَادَتْ، وَلَكِنْ لا تَطُوفُ بِالْبَيْتِ، وَلا بَيْنَ الصَّفَا وَالْمَرْوَةِ حَتَّى تَطَّهَّرَ، وَتَشْهَدَ الْمَنَاسِكَ كُلَّهَا مَعَ النَّاسِ غَيْرَ أَنَّهَا لا تَطُوفُ بِالْبَيْتِ، وَلا بَيْنَ الصَّفَا وَالْمَرْوَةِ، وَلا تَقْرَبُ الْمَسْجِدَ، وَلا تُحِلُّ حَتَّى تَطُوفَ بِالْبَيْتِ وَبَيْنَ الصَّفَا وَالْمَرْوَةِ»


هو في موطأ الامام مالك موقوف 
كتاب الحج 
ماتفعل الحائض

----------


## ابن زولاق

من يرفع الجزء الثاني والثالث

----------


## محمد بن علي المصري

الجزء الثاني من فضلكم... فروابطه لم تعد تعمل

----------


## محمد بن علي المصري

لم أنتبه لرابط الأخ أحمد السكندري .... جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## ابن زولاق

من يرفع الجزء الثاني والثالث

----------


## ابن زولاق

للرفع

----------


## ابن زولاق

للتذكير

----------


## ابن زولاق

الجزء الثاني والثالث

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

مُسْنَدُ الفِرْدَوْسِ لِلدَّيْلَمِي الابْنِ لَمْ يُطْبَعْ كَامِلاً حَتَّى الآن !

----------


## ابن زولاق

أرجوا إعادة رفع الجزء الثاني والثالث من المخطوطة

----------


## عدنان الطاف

> هل يمكن رفعه على رابط واحد
> وجزاكم الله خيراً


التحميل المباشر

----------


## مصطفى عبد الحميد

رابط الجزء الثاني لا يعمل فالرجاء رفعه مرة أخرى

----------


## أسامة نوفل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
الجزء الثاني غير موجود على الرابط الذي ذكرتموه فنرجوه إعادة رفعه على رابط آخر و إعلامنا به

----------


## أسامة نوفل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذا رابط بديل لرابط الجزء الثاني الذي لا يعمل :
http://www.mediafire.com/download/qt9pg966yyul35l/%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AC%D8%B2%D8%A1  +
%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AB%D8%A7%D9%86  %D9%8A.rar
نسألكم الدعاء وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## وطني الجميل

بارك الله فيكم ، وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## وطني الجميل

هل تم العثور على مخطوطة الجزء الثالث من الغرائب الملتقطة - زهرالفردوس  أم ما زالت مفقودة .  وما مصير كتابي مكارم الأخلاق لابن لال والثواب لابي الشيخ الأصبهاني ..

----------


## وطني الجميل

*صدر حديثاً*
*من كتب السنة وعلومها*
*(223)*


*1.  * *الغرائب الملتقطة من مسند الفردوس، المسمى بـ: زهر الفردوس، للحافظ ابن حجر، تحقيق مجموعة من الباحثين، جمعية دار البر في دبي، 8ج.*http://libback.uqu.edu.sa/hipres/ABS/ind10294.pdf

----------


## وطني الجميل

http://www.roudabooks.com/book/54

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

جزاكم الله خيرًا

----------

